# Transmission Options for my 2.0 ABA?



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

On the weekend I had a catastrophic Trans failure. The original Trans was an 020 (CHE code) 5 speed. (1995 Golf GTI) 

I’m looking for a better option rather than another 020 but also would like a direct fit without having to change flanges, clutches ect... 

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the only trans that is a DIRECT replacement to an 020, is another 020.. 

02As dont bolt in and go. you gotta change lots of stuff..


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Get an 020. Get a diff bolt kit. Then this won't happen again.


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

Anony00GT said:


> Get an 020. Get a diff bolt kit. Then this won't happen again.


 The pinion cross shaft snapped, so a diff bolt kit would have made no difference in this case but thank you for the input

In the pic below, you can see half of the snapped cross shaft


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.peloquins.com/products_020.html


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

I'd reccommend swapping to a 02a from a passat 8v, 16v, or corrado G60. They're much stronger than 020's. You'd need the pedals, the tranny, axles, shift linkage/box, and more. If you want a "better" 020, go for the early mk2 8v 020 or the late 16v 020. They're geared nicely.


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

greyhare said:


> http://www.peloquins.com/products_020.html


 I think a slip diff is way overkill and not really in my budget but thanks for the input


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hurt said:


> If you want a "better" 020, go for the early mk2 8v 020 or the late 16v 020. They're geared nicely.


 this is actually what I was thinking. I have a 92 Jetta carat which originally had a 1.8L (I believe) in it but now has an ABA swap, but if I'm not mistaken, it's has the original tranny in it. I would like to pull it but that's just double the work and I would have 2 cars out of commission for a bit.

When you say early mk2 8v 020 or the late 16v 020, what year range and are the plug and play?

Thanks for the response


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

My original trans failed exactly how yours did, however it was the ring gear rivets that broke and came flying through the case, not the whole pinion shaft. I only saw a pinion shaft let loose once, on a '95 Olds Achieva, and it was owned by someone who I know for a fact enjoyed burnouts very much  

My replacement is out of an A2, but I don't know exactly what engine. It's got the 8-pin reverse light switch, and when I needed a replacement switch, I ordered one from a 1988 1.8L Jetta, so it's gotta be from that year range. Bolted right in, same clutch and everything.


----------



## robsgotit (Jan 25, 2004)

Dann0 said:


> When you say early mk2 8v 020 or the late 16v 020, what year range and are the plug and play?
> 
> Thanks for the response


 im pretty sure the clutch disk splines are diffrent, i may be wrong, i swapped a mystery mk2 trans into my mk3 had to use the mk2 8v disc and wire in the reverse lights


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Dann0 said:


> this is actually what I was thinking. I have a 92 Jetta carat which originally had a 1.8L (I believe) in it but now has an ABA swap, but if I'm not mistaken, it's has the original tranny in it. I would like to pull it but that's just double the work and I would have 2 cars out of commission for a bit.
> 
> When you say early mk2 8v 020 or the late 16v 020, what year range and are the plug and play?
> 
> Thanks for the response


 85' 8v = really close gears 

88-92 16v = really close gears. 

88-92 is 99% plug and play.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Hurt said:


> 85' 8v = really close gears
> 
> 88-92 16v = really close gears.
> 
> 88-92 is 99% plug and play.


 Do you have a link to a chart of 020 gear ratios by year by any chance?


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

http://brokevw.com/020ratios.html


----------

